# Best carseat for 5 year old...comfortable for sleeping in?



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

We have had a Britax Boulevard for years and it just got stolen from our car last night.







I'm wondering if I should get the same thing again--my daughter is nearly 5. I definitely want a 5-point harness, and I was looking at some models made for older kids but they seem uncomfortable for sleeping in. My daughter does a fair amount of sleeping in the car and that's one thing I love about the Boulevard--it's not entirely upright and the side head protectors make nice headrests. Any recommendations?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Did your daughter still fit in the Boulevard (shoulders below the top strap settings)?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

At 5 I'd get a nautilus or a frontier









-Angela


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
At 5 I'd get a nautilus or a frontier









-Angela

ditto. Or a booster if your child is ready for that.


----------



## Lolagirl (Jan 7, 2008)

We just got two Raidan XTs for our soon to be 5 y.o. boys (it was the only way we could fit 3 across in our car along with the newly needed infant seat.) My older boys seem to really like them so far and have told me they are even more comfy then the Marathons we used to have for them. I think the side wings are especially nice for them to rest their heads on, and they happily fall asleep in them at least once a week.

Hope that helps!


----------



## caemommy (Apr 16, 2009)

If you still want a 5 pt harness for a 5 yr old, I would certainly get I would get one that can convert to a booster. I would get the Frontier. I've heard more people happy about the booster they become, than the booster the Nautilus can turn into.


----------



## forest~mama (Mar 16, 2005)

We live with our nautilus, but I wouldn't get another one. It just seems cheap compared to the Britax seats we have had. Also, at least in our car, dd's head always flops forward when sleeping. Always.


----------

